# Anonymous Plans To Down Confed Mons at 11 Sites Friday



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is the list and locations offered up....in case any of you folks down south wish to intervene...



> Supporters plan to gather at 6 p.m. EST at the statue of Rear Adm. Raphael Semmes in Mobile, Ala., the Confederate Soldiers Monument in Little Rock, the Jackson Guards Memorial in Jacksonport, Ark., the Searcy Confederate Memorial in Searcy, Ark., the Our Confederate Dead monument in Munn Park in Lakeland, Fla., the Confederate Monument in Piedmont Park in Atlanta (which was defaced with spray paint this week), the Corinth Confederate Monument in Corinth, Miss., the Confederate Soldiers Monument at the Bryan County Courthouse in Durant, Okla., the Confederate Monument in Lynchburg, Va., the Mecklenburg Confederate Soldier in Boydton, Va., and the Robert E. Lee sculpture in Charlottesville, Va.


https://pjmedia.com/news-and-politics/2017/08/16/11524/


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Why? Why would anyone want to get into a situation that could very well result in force being used and having all the legal battles . Just a matter of time till they are done 5 or 6 down in the last 48 hours , city councils in several states talking about it as I type. There will only be a very few left up in 6 months. 

Those that want to have them should look for a museum to take them while they still have time. 

If you live in a city or county that has one contact your elected office holders and start working on finding a private property or museum to put them on but I would not risk a fight over a piece of bronze. 

Debate if it is a good thing or bad I do not care only stated facts you cannot piss in the wind and you cannot stop this you can only hope to minimize damage as you see it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Keep your powder dry folks , its gonna get far far worse (And on a local level ) soon enough .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Why? Why would anyone want to get into a situation that could very well result in force being used and having all the legal battles . Just a matter of time till they are done 5 or 6 down in the last 48 hours , city councils in several states talking about it as I type. There will only be a very few left up in 6 months.
> 
> Those that want to have them should look for a museum to take them while they still have time.
> 
> ...


The problem with it is obvious. It is criminal to destroy public property. Some, such as myself, might also have a problem with communists trying to erase and rewrite history. "Those that do not learn the lessons of history, are doomed to repeat them."


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Sad times.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Law enforcement is ready. They arrested the black woman who put the rope on the last monument. Charged her with a felony.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Since when has Anonymous ever done anything they claimed they were going to do?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Law enforcement is ready. They arrested the black woman who put the rope on the last monument. Charged her with a felony.


The TV news report from the local affiliate there noted she was a member of the World Worker's Party, a communist organization.

Obama's actions led to Democrat losses in 2010, 2012, 2014, and finally gave us Trump in 2016.
In those years, Democrats lost over 1,000 seats. 37 states are now controlled by Republicans.

And these idiotic leftists are not even smart enough to see that their actions are going to be very detrimental to the viability of the Democrat Party.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> Why? Why would anyone want to get into a situation that could very well result in force being used and having all the legal battles . Just a matter of time till they are done 5 or 6 down in the last 48 hours , city councils in several states talking about it as I type. There will only be a very few left up in 6 months.
> 
> Those that want to have them should look for a museum to take them while they still have time.
> 
> ...


Because there may come a time for action. If you want to sit idly by, that's your choice. I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time such a decision has been made.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Since when has Anonymous ever done anything they claimed they were going to do?


Since when was Anonymous taken over by moronic thugs?
I used to like their psuedo-technical agenda to keep people honest and expose lies told to the public, red or blue was irrelevant, but lately they've changed course.
They seem to be nothing more than a fictional face of opposition to stir the emotions of the active idiots, and drive them to action.
The actual members, whoever they are, do nothing or real substance. They just poke and prod, and get others to do it.
Almost like it's scripted.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Because there may come a time for action. If you want to sit idly by, that's your choice. I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time such a decision has been made.


You have a good point, Coastie, . . . but I'm still not going out, . . . because I'm 72, can't run, can't fight, . . . and the first one of those idiots who decided this ol white boy needs a good beat down, . . . he'll be met by 9 of my copper clad 230 grain friends, . . . traveling something near 1000 FPS.

Saw the inside of a jail one time on a traffic thingy, . . . for a few hours, . . . got that cleared up, . . . don't even want to go back for extended stay.

Besides that, . . . they might like my driveway, . . . if they do, . . . it'll be Mel Gibson and the Patriot all over again, . . . but with AR's.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

makes me wish i could afford to set up a nice drone with paintball guns shooting paint balls with UV ink and skunk spray on the antifa terrorists so authorities can ID them


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@dwight55, I've no problem with any of you exercising discretion in your tactics. Willing to fight when they come to you rather than going to them is different than making excuses for not having the guts to stand up for beliefs and morals you claim to possess.
If a man would rather live on his knees, that's his choice.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The TV news report from the local affiliate there noted she was a member of the World Worker's Party, a communist organization.
> 
> Obama's actions led to Democrat losses in 2010, 2012, 2014, and finally gave us Trump in 2016.
> In those years, Democrats lost over 1,000 seats. 37 states are now controlled by Republicans.
> ...


Spot on for sure....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Why? Why would anyone want to get into a situation that could very well result in force being used and having all the legal battles . Just a matter of time till they are done 5 or 6 down in the last 48 hours , city councils in several states talking about it as I type. There will only be a very few left up in 6 months.
> 
> Those that want to have them should look for a museum to take them while they still have time.
> 
> ...


and then they'll be turning on the Christians and Jews that turned up last weekend in VA to protest the unholy Confederacy - if they don't realize it - these ANTIFA/BLM aren't stopping at the Confederacy - that's just the current eazy target for now - tomorrow it'll be the Jews and their unchristian temples of worship - after the ''Christian'' idiots get done it'll be THEIR turn - suddenly any religion has to gooo because it disrupts global unity ... there's an agenda of "anti" everything until there's only a single nucleus of backstabber survivors .....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> and then they'll be turning on the Christians and Jews that turned up last weekend in VA to protest the unholy Confederacy - if they don't realize it - these ANTIFA/BLM aren't stopping at the Confederacy - that's just the current eazy target for now - tomorrow it'll be the Jews and their unchristian temples of worship - after the ''Christian'' idiots get done it'll be THEIR turn - suddenly any religion has to gooo because it disrupts global unity ... there's an agenda of "anti" everything until there's only a single nucleus of backstabber survivors .....


 Far Left & Left have MAJOR ISSUES with Israel (The Tiny Jewish State) thus they have issues with the JOOOOOS (Far left & Left marchers always have Pro Arab signs & Palestinian Flags at their events sometimes more than Mexican Flags )


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The media is making a big deal, and rightly so, about American Nazis and how we went overseas to fight Nazis, and its dispicable that they are walking around our streets.
Well, I and my brothers in arms went overseas to fight communists, and I find American communists just as dispicable as Nazis. Yet one ran for Democrat nominee for president. And jack wagons like those arrested in North Carolina are scum of the earth. And their "fellow travelers" in the media are as low as dog dung stuck to the bottom of my shoe.
Yes, I get pretty hot thinking about American commies.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Far Left & Left have MAJOR ISSUES with Israel (The Tiny Jewish State) thus they have issues with the JOOOOOS (Far left & Left marchers always have Pro Arab signs & Palestinian Flags at their events sometimes more than Mexican Flags )


of course - my point is there was liberal left wing Jews there last weekend - also every variety of Christian - means shit to the ANTIFA/BLMers - lucky they didn't get assaulted for being white & middle aged/senior .... but they are next - or one of THEIR beliefs or causes like abortions .... these idiot followers don't care about the reason - they get pointed at where to throw rocks and set fires - assault the cops - it's a game to them - or just revenge .....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Why? Why would anyone want to get into a situation that could very well result in force being used and having all the legal battles . Just a matter of time till they are done 5 or 6 down in the last 48 hours , city councils in several states talking about it as I type. There will only be a very few left up in 6 months.
> 
> Those that want to have them should look for a museum to take them while they still have time.
> 
> ...


Jimmy Jimmy; You are being unrealistic if you think this is the end if these monuments are torn down.

First look at the White Supremasist Movement. What have you heard about them. Funny thing is not much. Sure there have been a few individuals that have caused a stir, but for the most part they tend to keep to themselves. Several years ago they held a rally - less than 100 showed up. Counter protesters had a much greater presence.

Second, the event this past weekend was non violent until the antifa (National Socialists) showed up uninvited. Course there was friction between the two groups. And the Cops/Official Authority did little to keep them separated.

Who threw the first punch? I don't know. I do know it was a antifa that used hair spray as a flame thrower towards one of the White Supremasists. Did he get charged? So far no one is saying.

Third, most folks think that the WS ideaology is wrong (kind of how a lot of Germans thought about the Jews) and believe that their speech is hateful and ought to be banned.

Funny, the first ammendment doesn't say if the speech is not hateful. It doesn't say that it must be accepted.

If we let the Antifa (National Socialists) tear down the confederate monuments and there's no consequences, then anything that they (the National Socialsists) disagree with becomes fair game.

Oh and just to keep the record straight, while I live in the South, several of my ansestors served with General Grant's Army in bringing the Confederate states back into the union.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't believe you guys , Real Nazis are very very old men in Thuringia and Argentina and Equador , all these knuckleheads are wannabe Neo Nazis . Painting them as Nazis is disengenious ( Real Nazis were an arm of a Government and had Control of a Military and exerted power over most of the Globe with warfare )


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> I can't believe you guys , Real Nazis are very very old men in Thuringia and Argentina and Equador , all these knuckleheads are wannabe Neo Nazis . Painting them as Nazis is disengenious ( Real Nazis were an arm of a Government and had Control of a Military and exerted power over most of the Globe with warfare )


And bought their trucks (Ford) and Standard Oil (Rockefeller) fuel from Americans. Geez ..... talk about as the world turns.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Why? Why would anyone want to get into a situation that could very well result in force being used and having all the legal battles .


I don't know. Why don't we ask Antifa, BLM and the Liberal SJW's that went to Charlottesville?

So do I have this straight? If it's something you and Liberals don't like it's okay and a good thing to fight it and others with other views should just let it happen?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> I can't believe you guys , Real Nazis are very very old men in Thuringia and Argentina and Equador , all these knuckleheads are wannabe Neo Nazis . Painting them as Nazis is disengenious ( Real Nazis were an arm of a Government and had Control of a Military and exerted power over most of the Globe with warfare )


 While I see what your getting at gator, these antifa/blm folks aren't OG nazis, they are nonetheless real national socialists, they similar to the OG NAZIS, but different in these key areas; their ideology is more distilled, there are more hateful and ready to be violent, and the havoc wreaking skulls have been honed by decades of inner city warfare. 
What started as some masked college professors, the JV team if you will, has been allowed to become a serious revolutionary threat. These guys are not a joke, and they should be taken very seriously. Think American ISIS.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

What I'm saying is the Other side ( Neo Nazi & Kluxer wannabes ) are not Nazis


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Oooops.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The media is making a big deal, and rightly so, about American Nazis and how we went overseas to fight Nazis, and its dispicable that they are walking around our streets.
> Well, I and my brothers in arms went overseas to fight communists, and I find American communists just as dispicable as Nazis. Yet one ran for Democrat nominee for president. And jack wagons like those arrested in North Carolina are scum of the earth. And their "fellow travelers" in the media are as low as dog dung stuck to the bottom of my shoe.
> Yes, I get pretty hot thinking about American commies.


And they have been here since the 30's, Just like Joe McCarthy said.

Back then, they cried in Hollywood they were loyal Americans.

Today we know the lying bastard were and most of that sewer still are.

The bitch is they control the media.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> And they have been here since the 30's, Just like Joe McCarthy said.
> 
> Back then, they cried in Hollywood they were loyal Americans.
> 
> ...


They come from a long line of Marxists dating back to Sacco & Vanzetti & the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire , Think Red Diaper Babies of the 40s in Brooklyn & Flushing Queens & Baltimore & Chicago ... and Julius & Ethel Rosenberg


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> They come from a long line of Marxists dating back to Sacco & Vanzetti & the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire , Think Red Diaper Babies of the 40s in Brooklyn & Flushing Queens & Baltimore & Chicago ... and Julius & Ethel Rosenberg


Ah, yup!

Herbert A Philbrick, in Boston, one of the 40's-50's good guys, one of the few.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> And bought their trucks (Ford) and Standard Oil (Rockefeller) fuel from Americans. Geez ..... talk about as the world turns.


Absolutely correct.
This was brought home to me when I read the book "Trading With The Enemy, An Expose of the Nazi-American Money Plot 1933-1949" by Charles Higham, Dell Publishing, 1983.
I still have a copy, and although the principle people are all dead now, they were collaborators at least, treasonous at best. And the American government knew about it and did nothing, because to do so would ruin our own war effort.
Ford had plants in occupied France and in Germany that made trucks for the Germans. Of course, the American air corps bombed the heck out of those plants. After the war, Henry Ford presented a bill for the damages to the US government for payment.
General Motors manufactured military aircraft at their plant at Russelsheim, Germany throughout WW2, as just one example of their activities. In 1967, after years of detailed requests, the US government awarded GM a total of $33 million in tax exemptions on profits to make up for destruction of its factories in Germany and Austria during the war. And people got pissed at Obama for bailing out GM? How quaint.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Website "Afro Punk" will list all the monuments on the list they want gone, with a warning to white people they better get started before the black and brown people get there to tear them down.

Our governor has warned that attempts to forcefully remove any statues will be met with law enforcement interventions.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Law enforcement is ready. They arrested the black woman who put the rope on the last monument. Charged her with a felony.


I hope the slap on her wrist doesn't leave a mark.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> I hope the slap on her wrist doesn't leave a mark.


^^^This just about sums it up.^^^

I think these events are leading to, and are indicators of a pending civil war, the left is pushing for it.

What they don't realize is the right's current silence is no indicator that the right will not explode.

The time is coming, soon.


----------

